# What Does It Mean To Be Brainwashed.



## grapple (Feb 20, 2017)

To me, there is a really successful form of brainwashing.  One that most of you are victims of.  And it doesn't mean that you don't believe some point of view.  It means that the other point of view basically doesn't exist.  Even though that other point of view is correct.  So should that point of view come up, which correct things sometimes do, you can imagine what kind of resistance it would meet.  Though such resistance isn't something I have to imagine.  I have experienced it.


----------



## PK1 (Mar 1, 2017)

grapple said:


> *What Does It Mean To Be Brainwashed.*


Ask a devoted "faith" follower in a church, preferably an "authority".


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor Grapple did not get far before being banned.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Brainwashed ...

brain·wash
ˈbrānˌwôSH,ˈbrānˌwäSH/indoctrinate, condition, reeducate, persuade, influence, propagandize, inculcate
"the evidence is compelling that these cult members were indeed brainwashed"

Translate brainwashed to

Use over time for: brainwashed


----------



## Care4all (Apr 25, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Poor Grapple did not get far before being banned.


had to be a sock of someone else on this board....


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Everybody gets brainwashed from the day of their birth.

Mommy teaches you not to throw your food.

Mommy teaches you to use the potty.

Mommy teaches you to eat your vegies.

Mommy and daddy teach you to pray to God.

Now I lay me down to sleep,
I pray the Lord my soul to keep,
If I should die before I wake,
I pray the Lord my soul to take.

In preschool you learn to play nice in the sandbox.

In church you learn about Jesus and God and the Holy Spirit.

In Latin.

The priest/minister/rabbi teaches you to keep all 10 Commandments.

In school you learn the Pledge Of Allegiance.

What does allegiance mean?

You are taught that the principal is your pal.

In school you learn that your Country is the best in the world.

Even while they/she is bombing Viet Nam.

You learn history, civics, and how to vote.

At work you learn that your Company is the greatest.

You must conform.

Political parties bombard you with their spin.

The Pope tells you that Donald Trump is NOT a Christian.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 25, 2017)

The trick to brainwashing, is repeating the lie, over and over again...in today's world, it is much harder to recognize it due to the Internet and all the sites that regurgitate and/or forward the stories of other sites....  it's not like we are put under bright lights and punched in the face by an enemy agent until we recite what they want us to believe and say or there is some tinker that they swing back and forth to hypnotize us and fill our minds with stuff they want us to believe... 

It's simply the repeating of what they want you to believe, over and over and over again through all the different types of media....imo.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Care4all said:


> The trick to brainwashing, is repeating the lie, over and over again...in today's world, it is much harder to recognize it due to the Internet and all the sites that regurgitate and/or forward the stories of other sites....  it's not like we are put under bright lights and punched in the face by an enemy agent until we recite what they want us to believe and say or there is some tinker that they swing back and forth to hypnotize us and fill our minds with stuff they want us to believe...
> 
> It's simply the repeating of what they want you to believe, over and over and over again through all the different types of media....imo.


The only hope of escape is Philosophy.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Fresh air.  This is what Philosophy is.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Cogito ergo sum.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

If you want to find the truth in life don't pass music by:


----------



## Care4all (Apr 25, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Fresh air.  This is what Philosophy is.


I just walk away from USMB for a couple of weeks, and life is good again!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Care4all said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh air.  This is what Philosophy is.
> ...


We need you !!


----------



## Care4all (Apr 25, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


ty, ty very much! (in my best Elvis voice)


----------



## PK1 (Apr 25, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The trick to brainwashing, is repeating the lie, over and over again...in today's world, it is much harder to recognize it due to the Internet and all the sites that regurgitate and/or forward the stories of other sites....  it's not like we are put under bright lights and punched in the face by an enemy agent until we recite what they want us to believe and say or there is some tinker that they swing back and forth to hypnotize us and fill our minds with stuff they want us to believe...
> ...


Philosophy is important, but not sufficient ... to efficiently *think for yourself *(& question "authority").
Philosophy provides a good background on *how* to think for yourself *logically*, but the sciences provide objective methods & evidence on how the world works ... to enable one to form *one's own rational opinions/beliefs* ... and not be "brainwashed".


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2017)

Care4all said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh air.  This is what Philosophy is.
> ...



I walk away for a few days, and Trump hits a Syrian Air base with 59 Tomahawk missiles.


----------

